# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Van 't Wout-Wuisman (Delfgauw)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Van 't Wout-Wuisman

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: L.A. Holtrop en H.L. Lim, Huisartsen, Delfgauw

Adres: Laan der Zeven linden 167, Delfgauw

Website: www.huisartsen.delfgauw.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Van 't Wout-Wuisman*

----------

